# Lithochromis Rufus



## Donzi (Apr 2, 2008)

I am looking to add a red colored victorian male into a 55 gal mbuna tank. The current stock includes an Afra Cobue, Maingano , Yellow Lab , Acei , Albino red zebra , Zebra Obliquens and a Daktari (all males). I was thinking about a Nyereri Ruti Island but I like the color of the Litho. Rufus better. First of all, will this mix work? Secondly - where can I find a Lithochromis Rufus I haven't seen one offered for sale on any website?


----------

